# Reusing Aquasoil



## brohawk (May 19, 2008)

I mixed it in a bucket of water, poured the mud off the top and refilled x 20 before getting it pretty silt free. Working fine in my tank for quite a while since.


----------



## gotplants (Apr 18, 2012)

What do you mean dirt is all over the top and you can see the actual granules? I think it would be fine to rinse out the dirt and clean out the substrate. 

Here's my story.. I reused aquasoil amazonia and it was fine at first, just extremely dirty. When I mixed it around with a little bit of water, it was literally worse than wet mud and it was super gross. If you put the palm of your hand on the substrate/mud, your whole palm would literally be covered in a thick brown goo. I had nothing to lose so I went outside and rinsed it like 10-15 times until it was super clean and there was no more goo, just pure aquasoil. It probably took out some nutrients but I wouldn't have been able to reuse it if I didn't rinse it out like that. 

If you're wondering how the aquasoil did with plants, you can look at my journal that I posted today after 90 days.


----------



## james0816 (Jun 26, 2008)

The way it was before I removed all the plants and shrimp, it was as if half the tank looked like it was covered in mud. Couldn't do any type of scaping without creating a murky mess. Just horrible looking. So I got tired of it and decided to break it down and replace with something else. That's when I got to thinking if it's still usable if I just rinse out all the "mud" part of it.


----------



## Amazon (Oct 7, 2009)

wasn't this an issue with version II ? Just wondering...


----------



## comatoast (Mar 11, 2009)

Don't want to thread jack, but I have a bucket of used Amazonia that I've considered using as a thin bottom layer of substrate in a new tank, capped with about 3" of Flourite or hydrophyte's new Ion product. Are there reasons I shouldn't try this?


----------

